# Recommend me a wireless Gateway and a good keyboard, graphics card



## casanova (Jul 9, 2009)

I am planning to buy a wireless gateway this Saturday from Lamington Road, Mumbai. Please recommend me some nice models and approx price for them.

Am also looking for a good keyboard with a hell lots of multimedia keys. Something like Logitech G15 but more pocket friendly.

Might also buy a Graphics card. I am having a Asus P5B deluxe wifi ap mobo and have a nVidia 7300 GS graphics card. Knowing that graphics card to leverage power of DX11 would be coming in soon, and don't really need a graphic card, but still if something (DX10 leveraging) is cheap, I might purcase it.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

pocket friendly keyboard and like G15?  can you please elaborate?

if you want DX11 cards, you may need to wait few more months. Till then you can get a 9600GT or HD4670 for 4.5k if you are not serious about gaming.

by wireless gateway, do you mean a wireless router?


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> by wireless gateway, do you mean a wireless router?



may be he is thinking of a router. If that is so, how is DLink DIR-300 for 1.6-1.7K.


----------



## casanova (Jul 10, 2009)

I know G15 is nowhere pocket friendly. With G15 having 36 programmable keys an a LCD and costing 5K, I won't mind a keyboard with 15 programmable keys for 1K.

Anyways where can I find a G15.

With wireless gateway, I mean a modem + router.


----------



## casanova (Jul 10, 2009)

I know G15 is nowhere pocket friendly. With G15 having 36 programmable keys an a LCD and costing 5K, I won't mind a keyboard with 15 programmable keys for 1K.

Anyways where can I find a G15.

With wireless gateway, I mean a modem + router.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

ah okay. Check Dlink DIR-655. Am not sure if this one can work as a modem, but is one of the best draft-n routers. This one is one of few routers that doens't drastically slow down the network throughput when you connect b, g and n devices.

This one's Draft-N router+modem that has damn good network coverage and speeds.

Reviews:

*www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/n...rs/netgear-rangemax-next-wnr834b-31113/review
*reviews.cnet.com/routers/netgear-wnr834b-rangemax-next/4505-3319_7-31841160.html

In linksys there are two gateway's, one for G and one for N.

WAG54G2 for 802.11b/g
WAG160N for 802.11n


----------



## dissel (Jul 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ah okay. Check Dlink DIR-655. Am not sure if this one can work as a modem, but is one of the best draft-n routers. This one is one of few routers that doens't drastically slow down the network throughput when you connect b, g and n devices.
> 
> This one's Draft-N router+modem that has damn good network coverage and speeds.
> 
> ...



Can you please quote the Current price of Netgear WNR834B & D-Link DIR-655 in indian rupees (Approx will do)

Direct converting $ to Rs/- not work at all. Thanks in advance.


----------



## casanova (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks desiibond for getting me started. 

@dissel
I think it should be between 4-4.5 K

Have heard that LinkSys wireless routers reboot a lot. Any comments on this.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

nope. nothing like that. if there is any, it will be fixed by firmware updates.

and yes, both should be around 5k.


----------



## dissel (Jul 11, 2009)

^^^

Thanks for Replying, today I bought this month Digit where they quoted the price 10500/- for D-Link DIR-655 at page 77.

And made minus point - Expensive,slower than expected.

I am also looking for a router,but my budget is upto 5K and and strech another 500 bucks...So this was not my cup of tea.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 11, 2009)

You relying on pricing given in Digit and review done by digit??


----------



## dissel (Jul 11, 2009)

desiibond said:


> You relying on pricing given in Digit and review done by digit??



Not exactly,but the price they quote in the mag was so much wrong ? nearly half now & they don't know or bother to update ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 11, 2009)

anyways, take a look at Linksys gateways. easy to configure and good bandwidth but only problem is with the range.


----------



## dissel (Jul 15, 2009)

According to digit review, Netgear WNR2000 won the Editor's Pick Award in segment of Router Upto 5000/-.....Price is 4720/-

According to them Pros:-Blazing Speed,Superb Value, Cons:- looks Boxy

But I can't found a single review on the net except YouTube, where TigerDiret dude said it has 8 internal antennas but in datasheet  2 though.

pretty confusing.......Digit also said that N Router stranded will set in September. Is it worth to wait now & go for a router next year ?

One more que, Is WNR834B superior than WNR2000 ?


----------



## cyberjunkie (Jul 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> You relying on pricing given in Digit and review done by digit??





dissel said:


> Not exactly,but the price they quote in the mag was so much wrong ? nearly half now & they don't know or bother to update ?



There's nothing wrong with the reviews. The prices mentioned are the MRP (Maximum Retail Price). It's the maximum you'll pay anywhere in the country and it's the price provided to us by the companies themselves. 

Market prices vary from city to city and I don't think it's possible for us to publish market prices of every single town in the country. We keep this in mind and as much as possible, try and talk about it in the review and while giving recommendations.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 15, 2009)

oh yeah. MRP. When the govt is shouting that you always question the shopkeeper selling h/w for MRP, why are you guys quoting MRP? Take a look at pricings given in PCWorld magazine. lot lot better. 

I still remember Creative zenvision:W being given price tag as 35k (when it was available for 16k) and hence for high price tag, it was removed out of contention for best buy award.

coming to reviews, yes. there is nothing wrong. praising Intex and zebronics **** and giving them best buy awards when Altec Lansing and other stuff is there, giving games like Prototype a 5/10, yeah those reviews do deserve a praise!!!!


----------



## dissel (Jul 16, 2009)

^^^^Wohhh........Team Digit Responding......

Called one of Netgear Dealer, received quote from them

NetGear WNR834B 3900/- + 4% vat <--- My pref,as the price diff is low

Netgear WNR2000 3300/- + 4% vat

Can't contact D-Link dealer on the phone, but before I buy above one I must get the quote from D-Link.

Anyhow thanks to desibond.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2009)

RangeMax is newer series routers from Netgear I think. Go for it.


----------



## dissel (Jul 16, 2009)

hey desi you are here,

just one more last question Is NetG's 834b or Dir-655 ?
Is Dir-655 superior than 834b ? 

Please reply....


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2009)

btw, I totally forgot to ask you. Do you have wireless - N card on your all your pcs or laptops?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2009)

also found this in one blog: 

I had no problem connecting in any of these modes, and was disappointed to see a 33% throughput penalty using WPA2/AES, which provides the best secured performance. This is similar to the 30% throughput hit of the D-Link DIR-655 / DWA-652 combination.

Both WEP 128 and WPA/TKIP reduce throughput by around 50%. Unlike the D-Link DIR-655, the 834B doesn't switch to legacy 802.11b/g mode when WEP is used.


----------



## dissel (Jul 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> btw, I totally forgot to ask you. Do you have wireless - N card on your all your pcs or laptops?



No,

*But is it mean that I can't use b/g product ?*

Why I am looking for wireless router ?

In my family:-

1. 2 phones(mine),1 Ipod Touch,1 Laptop all are *(not N*) need Internet sharing....This lapy needs file sharing too occasionally.  

2. I have 3 Desktop (now) which connected via an Intex Hub 10Mbps is almost reached it's *end of life*. My Dataone modem also connected to this hub.
*File transfered between the 3 PC  very painful process due to 10Mbps speed.*

3.Have plan to go for a Laptop in 2010 for myself...I don't know what will be the standered  on then ?

My hub is almost dead...and I don't want to invest another stupid device..but a future proof device...and that a wireless router...*My desktop remain wired that is for sure.*

*My budget is 5k.* Now which is *most suitable* in my scenario ?

N.B:- I don't want to ADSL+ feature, because just couple of moths ago my BB Modem died and BSNL replace with a brand new one for free.
So I stick with Rental scheme.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2009)

see, if you do not have any device with 802.11n, there is no point in paying extra price for 802.11n router. you can get a good b/g router for 2.5k. And since you have a budget of 5k and if you have a big house with lot of rooms, putting two 802.11 b/g routers in two areas gives you lot more coverage than putting up a single 802.11n router and underutilizing it.


----------



## dissel (Jul 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> also found this in one blog:
> 
> I had no problem connecting in any of these modes, and was disappointed to see a 33% throughput penalty using WPA2/AES, which provides the best secured performance. This is similar to the 30% throughput hit of the D-Link DIR-655 / DWA-652 combination.
> 
> Both WEP 128 and WPA/TKIP reduce throughput by around 50%. Unlike the D-Link DIR-655, the 834B doesn't switch to legacy 802.11b/g mode when WEP is used.



*Is that mean that I can't use WEP protection in those b/g device ? Or is that mean when I use non N device, Am I force to go UN-protected Wi-Fi ?* This is important,as we all know about the vulnerability of unprotected Wi-Fi. 



			
				desiibond said:
			
		

> see, if you do not have any device with 802.11n, there is no point in paying extra price for 802.11n router. you can get a good b/g router for 2.5k. And since you have a budget of 5k and if you have a big house with lot of rooms, putting two 802.11 b/g routers in two areas gives you lot more coverage than putting up a single 802.11n router and underutilizing it.



True what u r saying,but even now Dell Also providing 802.11a/g/n facility with there Studio 15 midrange.

So next year maybe all Lappies come with N option,So what I do then ?Again Upgrading the router ?

I don't have a big house though but I have 3 rooms in Ground floor & two in 1st floor,If that model give the Wi-Fi connectivity in the Ground floor,It will be more than enough for me.

As I saw product demo on the net,this model doesn't have any dead spot.

And BTW I just came to know, D-Link Dir-655 is Gigabit Router,So I think it will be more than 5K in Kolkata.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2009)

That means that if you use WEP, the transfer rate will slow down. 

yes. if you buy a router next year, you may have to change if you get a b/g router now. still, getting a 2.5k router now and then much better and faster one next year for same price (total at 5k) will be a good option right?


----------



## dissel (Jul 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> That means that if you use WEP, the transfer rate will slow down.
> 
> yes. if you buy a router next year, you may have to change if you get a b/g router now. still, getting a 2.5k router now and then much better and faster one next year for same price (total at 5k) will be a good option right?



hmmm......I think I need to drop the Idea of Wi-Fi Router...  ..or at least wait till September for announcement of Standardization of N.

BTW, Next year I plan to purchase Dell (Probably XPS variant) Lappy, So I decide to Invest in a Wi-Fi router this year as well as my slow Hub died & I want to discarded it anyway.

with this device I can get a Wi-Fi (n) option ready in my home, In the mean time rest of device use it...That was my thought


----------

